# Serpion returns to Waaaghhh!



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have decided to return to my orks. However, looking at them, I have noticed something that I need to rectify. The army was completed some time ago, and no longer meets my current standards. 

So simply put, it is time to rebuild the army and paint it to a glorious new standard! 

Watch this thread to see the army grow. :training:


----------



## thenickrulz (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Orkz are great so GO ORKZ!!!!:biggrin::yahoo:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have decided to adopt a new tactic suggested by a few friends. Rather than splash about and buy a bunch of crap at once, I will stay focussed. 

This is my first unit, assembled and based. My next post will be a painting update. I am considering Bad Moons scheme, so there will likely be yellow. I think my skills are up to that now, I used to despise having to paint that colour... 










Shootas all the way. All of my troops will be shoota boyz.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

yEAH another shoota boy army. Yellow is not so bad now that there is the foundation paints that make painting yellow so much easier.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So true Morfang It`s going well, completed pics of the unit should be up in a few days. :good:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And here they are. Sorry about the quality.  










It`s difficult to see, but there are freehand patterns on some of the helmets and oxidisation marks on the gun barrels. If I can borrow a more hi-tech camera at some point I`ll try to submit a more detailed close up of one.  

Second unit is underway, then I`ll begin working on Nob leaders. Expect some conversion and pictures to go with it. :so_happy:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update*

Here are the Nob leaders built. Each has a bosspole and a power klaw to keep order in their respective units. 










And the army thus far. :good: 










Up next, a battlewagon.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update*

So much for focus. Halfway through painting the nob unit, I cracked and had to buy this. Behold the mess... 










I wanted it pretty basic, so it didn`t take long. Its sole purpose is to drive forward while loaded with boyz. 










And another pic, including a cheeseburger. The hand belongs to 1Foxman, who _insisted_ I upload this pic... 










And the grot rigger, hard at work. :biggrin: 










Not likely to be any updates for a while, until the wagon and those nobs get painted... Must ... restrain ...


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good start on your orks!
What size army are you planning for?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome back to the WAAAGH!

Looking excellent so far.
I Like what you have done with the Grabbin' Klaw. And that poor Grot XD
Looking forward to seeing the Nobz and Battlewagon complete 

+Rep

SGMAlice


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work Serp, looking forward for more.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

DANG IT SERPION!!!

...

That burger made me hungry! 

Anywho, the Orks are looking very good, will be keeping an eye on this to see the Nobz and Wagon come along!

Grish


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> Good start on your orks!
> What size army are you planning for?


If I knew that, I would have had a proper log sorted out. :laugh: 

This will just continue until I have a respectable collection.  



SGMAlice said:


> Welcome back to the WAAAGH!
> 
> Looking excellent so far.
> I Like what you have done with the Grabbin' Klaw. And that poor Grot XD
> ...


Thank you, I donated the original prow to a mate for his own wagon (not based on an actual wagon kit) and it looked so bare, so I improvised some spikes. 

And the grot, he`s alone for the moment until I can find a buddy to help with passing him the tools he needs. :grin: 



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice work Serp, looking forward for more.


As am I. This is proving quite enjoyable.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Lookin good so far Serpion.

Nice to see a Bad Moon plog on the go and I'm greatly looking forward to seeing the Battlewagon wearing the scheme.

Orks are so much fun it's unreal. :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:thank_you: Thanks Vash! I`ll try not to disappoint. :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice mate! I have a small band of Bad Moon Orks that have been languishing underneath my games table in various states of completion and seeing your log makes me want to dig them out. I really like the look of everything so far and I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Da Nobz*

The Nobs painted. 

It is essentially a similar scheme to the boys. 










Adeptus Battlegrey, Black wash and VERY light Adeptus drybrush for their clothes. 

Iyanden Darksun, Sepia wash and VERY light drybrush for the armour plates. 

Teeth, horns and tusks are simply a Dheneb stone and devlan wash. 

Details picked out in various colours. 

Guns and klaws are boltgun, Heavy black wash.


Also, the Battlewagon. This is an early shot, after basecoats and washes. 










There is a little more to be done, but the grot`s ready to be seen.










Should have some more to update tomorrow.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good work on the nobz and the battlewaggon.


----------

